# Hot spots



## WinnieLove (Jan 1, 2011)

I attached a picture of one of many hotspots Winnie gets.. It always seems to be after she is groomed. I request she be bathed with hypoallergenic shampoo, no perfume, no scents, etc... But it never fails...

Is it something I'm doing/feeding her?!:afraid:

The scratching keeps her up all night, shes a bloody mess! Literally.

Has anyone found a fast acting ointment/spray to heal hotspots? She is clearly miserable!

-Katie & Winnie


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

What kind of grooming do you get done with her? Does she get a shaved poodle face?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

OH ouch poor girl!!!!!!!! 

I second- is she getting her face shaved? 

I've had really good luck with Emu oil and tea tree on hot spots (just a drop of tea tree to a bunch of emu oil). There is a horse product calld Tzone/Tpro. it is a Tea tree based ointment that has a 5% steriod in it which is great on issues like this too 

I've also recently started using "anti monkey butt powder" and it ROCKS has calamine in it

Wanted to add another good one


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Ouch, ouch, ouch! Finnegan licks and licks his feet after shaving and has given himself a hotspot on occasion. I use an ointment from the vet called Fuciderm and it works really well. He has to wear his cone until it clears up to keep him from licking, but it usually only takes a couple of days.

Finn also had issues with pustules on his tummy after he had been on antibiotics for Giardia and the vet said it could be from the AB or it could be food alergies, so I use vet medicated shampoo and aloe/oatmeal conditioner on him. he smells so good after a bath, I call him my big red oatmeal cookie!

I bring them with me for my groomer to use and I have asked her not to shave his feet so low and this last time he was fine


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh my, that looks ouchy. You didn't mention if she has seen the vet for this particular spot? It looks infected, which would require medication. 

Does she always seem itchy? What does she eat? I was having trouble with my mini who was very itchy and licking/chewing his paws. I recently switched his diet to one that's grain free and contains no poultry products and he is doing much better.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My older Shih-tzu had terrible hot spots when he was younger. He had them in exactly the same place your dog has. He would have one each side of his neck and then another on the front of one or both of his back legs. 

I put a cone on him to stop him scratching. But if your dog is anything like Sam, I would look at it and the scab had almost healed up and then I would feel sorry for him - take the cone off and one swipe of the back foot ripped the scab off and we were back to square one. I tried socks on the back legs because he could still reach there even with the cone. I tried that stretchy bandage that they use on horses legs, but he managed to get everything off his back legs. He wore that cone so long he can run up and down stairs with one on. 

He has (touch wood) grown out of them. What I used was Solarcaine spray for sun burn. It seemed to stop the itching and so he would leave the scabs alone and they would heal up.


----------



## WinnieLove (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back! Shesh!
Winnie's hotspot has *almost* gone away. There is still a little scab that needs to fall off. 
As for her grooming- No she does not get a poodle face anymore. I tried it on her once, but she looked funny (probably because she isn't a true poodle!) I think I'm going to groom her at home instead of taking her to PetSmart. She doesn't have any crazy reactions when I groom her (although it's hard work!). 
As for her food- I'm embarassed to say.... Let's just say that I've bought the no grain, no corn, all natural, expensive food that is advertised but 1) Winnie hardly eats it 2) she was still getting these hotspots! I can't even name all the brands of food I have tried, and I have resorted to a cheap doggie food that she loves, probably because it's packed with tons of fat and corn nonsense. 
Everytime I would catch her scratching her hotspot, I would just glare at her and she would stop...haha! She knew she wasn't supposed to be doing it, and always seemed to break it open when I wasn't home... smart little girl. I'm thinking she just has super sensitive skin...? Who knows. I'm crossing my fingers that she doesn't have them anymore!

Thanks for all of your help and advice. I really appreciate it (Winnie does too!). I have bookmarked this page just in case I have to come back to it if she has another one.

=) thanks again

-Katie


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Have you tried feeding a more natural home cooked or raw food? That eliminates every filler possible


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I can tell by looking at her she has a very poor diet.....i see the thickened neck skin, rolls which harbor moisture and the type of coat is ripe for hot spots....she has a dense pekinese coat combined with poodle coat....if not groomed weekly and fed a better diet, she will continue with hot spots. It is definityly NOT PETSMARTS fault. That dog needs shaved off, change diets, add supplements and get treated at a vet for fungus...thats just for a start...then recheck every 2 weeks till its cleared for several months without a reocurrence.


----------



## Abbsoellis (Oct 29, 2020)

neVar said:


> OH ouch poor girl!!!!!!!!
> 
> I second- is she getting her face shaved?
> 
> ...


Thank you. I have both emu oil and tea tree in our house I will try that.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

This is a very old thread; many of the original posters have not dropped in for years.

Some things you should consider when dealing with home remedies. 1) Tea tree oil can sting when applied to open wounds. 2) Tea tree oil is toxic when ingested, and dogs are notorious for licking hot spots. 3) Hot spots can have different causes: allergies, fungal infections, bacterial infections. Guessing at a treatment might just prolong the dog's distress.

You might want to consult a vet to discuss an appropriate course of treatment.


----------

